
Google CEO Sundar Pichai: 'I don't know whether humans want change that fast' - LarryManchoney
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/07/google-boss-sundar-pichai-tax-gender-equality-data-protection-jemima-kiss
======
Top19
I like the pet where he says that paying taxes is to hard but then in the next
paragraph talks about inventing a machine that can think like a human. Seems
like a great guy!

